# keyboard error (code 41)



## tskaze (Mar 5, 2006)

Yesterday someone came out and connected my computer to my home network. After they left and I got back to my computer, I found that my keyboard didn’t work. I found that in the device manage my keyboard's icon had an exclamation point next to it, and when I clicked on it it said:"Windows successfully loaded the device driver for this hardware but cannot find the hardware device. (Code 41)". I assumed there was something wrong with my ps2 port, so I went out and bought a usb keyboard. No luck. So far I have tried: removing the driver and reinstalling it, removing the driver, unplugging the keyboard, plugging it in and installing the driver, removing the driver in safe mode (which I can access by the way; the keyboard stops working when the computer starts up.), trying different keyboards, and even removing SP2 (that solved someone on a different forum's problems), and nothings worked so far. I've also tried system restore, but I don’t know for sure if it restored my computer to a time earlier than when it was messed with. The person who connected me to the network is on vacation now, so I cant really contact them. I've scoured the internet (using the onscreen keyboard... yay...), and can't find anything helpful.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Does the NumLock light on your keyboard come on when you switch the PC on?
Boot into safe mode (keep tapping F8 as the system starts) and remove the keyboard in Device Manager, then reboot.


----------



## tskaze (Mar 5, 2006)

yes the light comes on, but i tried removing in safe mode and it didnt fix the problem.

also i forgot to mention that the buttons on the top of the keyboard work. (buttons specific to the keyboard like media, favorites, volume etc)


----------



## Gnaglor (Dec 24, 2008)

(Quoted Text)
"I solved my problem by removing an item from the UpperFilters for the keyboard in the registry. It's under:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318
There was an entry for keykey which was leftover from spyware removal action."


http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/447524-keyboard-error-code-41-a-2.html

This worked for me as well as the guy who posted it. I imagine it will work for you. Instead of keykey, I had an extra entry beyond kbdclass of lxsassc.exe.


----------

